# My New Toy



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Good choice! The Iceman is a great bow! I am sure that you will love it. :darkbeer:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Finally got home, set it up, and flung a couple arrows out of it. I don't know if I'll ever go away from a single cam bow again. They are just so smooth during draw and shot. Here's the only pic I've took so far.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is that a 70# bow backed out to 55#'s or a 60#? I would like to get an iceman.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

That thing looks sweet! I picked one up it was lite as could be and just felt like a real hunter
and how far is it backed out?????


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

It's a 50-60, but at the proshop it maxed at 65 and the lowest we dared to go was 53. Since then I bumped it up a bit.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Yah, those limbs look backed out a LOT! I know that they are fine to do that, but still...


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Yah, those limbs look backed out a LOT! I know that they are fine to do that, but still...


One turn on the center pivots only gets you 1 pound, unlike traditional limb pockets which get you anywhere from 2-5 pounds. The limb bolts are over 3 inches long so he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> One turn on the center pivots only gets you 1 pound, unlike traditional limb pockets which get you anywhere from 2-5 pounds. The limb bolts are over 3 inches long so he has nothing to worry about.


i was just going to post this same thing just late by a couple days lol 


great looking bow and the iceman is a sweet shooter


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> One turn on the center pivots only gets you 1 pound, unlike traditional limb pockets which get you anywhere from 2-5 pounds. The limb bolts are over 3 inches long so he has nothing to worry about.


Got it. I was aware that they could be backed out that much, but I didn't know that 1 turn made so little difference. 

Good shooting to you!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice bow! I'm not surprised you are impressed with a single cam, I used to have a cheap browning dual cam, then the next year I went to my Mathews Ignition and i then realized how smooth a single cam is, now I have a Mathews Switchback and I'm loving it, not McDonalds.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ignition kid said:


> ...and i'm loving it, not mcdonalds.


:lol3:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

if thats what the limbs look like at 53 that is bad i would have took it back got a set of 40-50 limbs set them to 55 and then it would be perfect. the bow being backed out that far lead to lots of vibration and noise along with pulling out all the threads in the riser and it has happens to lots that went to far out. then you are there with a broken bow.ukey:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> if thats what the limbs look like at 53 that is bad i would have took it back got a set of 40-50 limbs set them to 55 and then it would be perfect. the bow being backed out that far lead to lots of vibration and noise along with pulling out all the threads in the riser and it has happens to lots that went to far out. then you are there with a broken bow.ukey:


Why should I get a 40-50 when ill max it out at 55 (if it goes that high) then not be able to go any higher? with this I'll be able to keep turning it up until I have it maxed at 60, where ill probably keep it for a while. Plus, from what I hear, the limb bolts are a lot longer then I expected, so I'm completely fine were I'm at.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

gobblercrazy said:


> Why should I get a 40-50 when ill max it out at 55 (if it goes that high) then not be able to go any higher? with this I'll be able to keep turning it up until I have it maxed at 60, where ill probably keep it for a while. Plus, from what I hear, the limb bolts are a lot longer then I expected, so I'm completely fine were I'm at.


i forgot to mention to keep the 50-60 limbs if you wanted to start out with the limbs about to blow out you should get a lower poundage. and yes everyone knows how long the bolt is the point is that they dont have to be all the way out if there is only a small amount of threads the force of the shot will pull on the threads making them weak and ripping out.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

oops wrong guy its me that wrote that:embara:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

MrSinister said:


> i forgot to mention to keep the 50-60 limbs if you wanted to start out with the limbs about to blow out you should get a lower poundage. and yes everyone knows how long the bolt is the point is that they dont have to be all the way out if there is only a small amount of threads the force of the shot will pull on the threads making them weak and ripping out.


Ahh ic I was thinking u meant trade in the bow and get a new one! Its all good lol


----------

